# Metal ring around leg starting to irritate



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

I am new to this section of pet forums as I have cats and guinea pigs... but my daughter has had a rabbit for a month so I thought I'd join in here!

A bit of background information .... her rabbit is a buck mini lop who is approx. 7 months old. He is a lovely boy who has been checked over by a vet and given a clean bill of health... 

The problem we have is that as he was meant to be a show rabbit he has a metal ring around one of his back legs, that can still be turned, but which seems to be irritating him a lot. He is pulling a bit of fur out from around the ring. My daughter went to the vet who couldn't cut it off (said they would need to buy in the equipment and then would only be able to do it if he was under sedation - so suggested having it done when she decides to have him castrated). I can see their point, but we weren't thinking of having him done just yet (price, time etc - and he's not spraying ... or humping too much!)... 

Can we do this ourselves if we buy the ring cutters? Is it something that anyone else on the forum has managed to do? Or do we go with the professionals and have the sedation etc? It just seems such a lot of money to have a simple thing done... but who are we to judge as we've never done it before?!

Any comments will be gratefully received before we make our final decision.

Thanks


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I've cut mine off with metal plier cutter things we had in a tool box. You don't need to sedate them. Maybe wrap in a towel on your kitchen work top. Two pairs of hands is easier. Gently stretch the leg out and just carefully nip it away. They are quite pliable. Just be careful not to catch the rabbit if he jumps and watch the sharp edges of the cut metal.  I think your vet is talking nonsense. It's something a good veterinary nurse should be able to do without sedating the rabbit.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it possible to remove it with a ring cutter? The type used in hospitals to remove tight wedding rings etc? Sounds to me like the vet is seeing £ signs.


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far. I agree about the £ signs... I think we will invest in a pair of ring cutters (about £10 on ebay) and do it ourselves.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if your buns calm and the rings the right size and not too tight you SHOULD be able to remove it without cutting it, if you straighten the leg out it should slide off over the hock, breeders regularly remove rings this way, however it doesnt always work and in some cases they do need to be cut off

i managed to remove the ring off my fully grown older satin girl that arrived as a rescue that way


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Poppet is booked in to see the vet tomorrow at 10.30. I trust this vet as she sorted out a problem with one of my piggies... and didn't charge loads (about £150 less than another one quoted!). Fingers crossed that they can just remove it.

On another thing entirely different, my daughter is also going to ask about castration as her bunny has bitten her twice this week, with no provocation. Is this something that castration would sort out?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Leigh P said:


> Poppet is booked in to see the vet tomorrow at 10.30. I trust this vet as she sorted out a problem with one of my piggies... and didn't charge loads (about £150 less than another one quoted!). Fingers crossed that they can just remove it.
> 
> On another thing entirely different, my daughter is also going to ask about castration as her bunny has bitten her twice this week, with no provocation. Is this something that castration would sort out?


Not straight away but hormones will go down and bunny will calm down. 
We have bunny in Rspca who has been castrated and he would still go for you if he is not happy with something-if you want to pick him up and he is not happy about it. Not sure if he just need friend.
I think castration is good for buns anyway as they can get frustrated. This would calm him down-but you still need to way for good few weeks before hormones get down.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Can definitely recommend neutering, and it can improve their temperament, as he won't feel constantly frustrated.

The next step, to make him even more content, would be to look into getting him a lady friend - rescues often have ready spayed females desperately looking for a new home, and some rescues help with the bonding.

Rabbits, cute though they look, often don't like being picked up, held and cuddled, so this might be why he nips - it is their way of saying "leave me be".

They are a prey species, and especially don't like being picked up from above.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it depends why he bit her. What was going on at the time? Was she handling him, or putting his food out for example?


----------

